# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino Cần Thơ >  Ghi nhớ & cảm ơn sự ủng hộ của các bạn/thành viên diễn đàn cho các thành viên CLB

## CKD

*Ghi nhớ & cảm ơn sự ủng hộ của các bạn/thành viên diễn đàn cho các thành viên CLB Arduino CT*

Chào các bạn!

CKD xin thay mặt các bạn, thành viên CLB Arduino gửi lời *CẢM ƠN* đến các bạn đã quan tâm góp ý, hổ trợ tiền & vật chất, giúp cho các bạn thành viên CLB có thêm điều kiện hoạt động/nghiên cứu khoa học v.v...

Dưới đây là đanh sách các bạn, thành viên diễn đàn CNCProVN đã ủng hộ trực tiếp.
- CNC PRO
- CKD
- khangscc
- hieunguyenkham
- MINHAT
- Minh Phi Nguyen sdt thì đúng mà tên người gửi là Nguyễn Xuân Hòa
- Bạn Quân, từ HN, sdt 0915xx4xx6

Các hổ trợ của các bạn, CKD xin nhận & cố gắng hổ trợ các bạn CLB sử dụng hiệu quả nhất có thể và sẽ có báo cáo tổng kết ngay sau kết thúc dự án đầu tiên này.

_(hiện vật & giá trị sẽ được cập nhật sau)_

Chân thành cảm ơn!

----------

Bongmayquathem, h-d, huanpt, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Thằng Hòa với thằng Minh Phi là 1 đấy bác. Hôm đăng kí account diễn đàn mãi 3 ngày mà không được, chơi thử account ảo facebook thì được ngay. hơn nữa nick  ảo của em sài 15 năm nay cho đủ loại site..thôi thì chơi tiếp nick ma luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Tài & vật của các bạn hổ trợ, một số mình lưu lại, một số được quy đổi thành 2 miếng phôi to cho các em.



Lần nữa cảm ơn sự ủng hộ & tín nhiệm của các bạn.
Hy vọng chúng ta có thể nhân rộng mô hình, cũng như phát động mạnh phong trào hổ trợ chế tạo máy trong cộng đồng.

----------

